# Togashi Honyaki Kanji Help



## Homechef (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi,

Was hoping someone could help me with the Kanji on my new Togashi Honyaki. Steel is White 2.

I was able to figure out a couple thanks to @da_mich awesome Kanji Lexicon thread!

First part of the Kanji is White 2, but don't know what that last bit is.

White 白 
二 or 仁 two 


Second part, the first two characters match the first two of Togashi, but then I'm unsure on the rest.

Kenji Togashi 富樫憲治


Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Better call Leo (Feb 28, 2022)

富樫 = Togashi
作 = made

富樫作 = made by Togashi

BTW the hamon on your knife is amazing.


----------



## Homechef (Mar 1, 2022)

Better call Leo said:


> 富樫 = Togashi
> 作 = made
> 
> 富樫作 = made by Togashi
> ...



Thanks on both accounts! Catch it just right in the light and the hamon really jumps out. Other times it can almost fade into the blade. I prepped dinner with it yesterday so the patina has begun!


----------

